#   >   -  ! > :
.       ,        . 


, 60 , 100  (     ,    ...) -  .   04 2023. 

 () 10  50  -    .   02 2023.        ,   ,   .

 () 400 ,  . 3 ,  01 2024

 () 5 .  6  (, -  ,   ...)

 (), 20 ,  07/2024. 16 .          (  , ,     ).    ,     .

, 19  20 . (        ).  .   ,    ,    ,     )).

 250  (),  05 2023. 10   12.

----------

